# Dixie Dew Drops Thread (dixie botanicals)



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I want this thread to be about exeriences of potential or actual beneficial effects of the dixie botanical line of products.. like the dew drops or capsules, in regard to anxiety, social anxiety, depression, etc; and not about how cbd can be extracted, rantings about the legality of cannabis, etc.

Also if you have any experiences with other cbd treatments (like from cbd weed, for example).

The other cbd thread is kinda cluttered.

Ill start. Throughout the years id have to say the only way i could ever support myself was by using bits of weed throughout the day. To make a long story short my career, heh, with weed ended during a time when i was trying to use more of it, and after a few weeks had a psychotic break. Scariest experience of my entire life.

Anyways i havent been able to use again with similar scary feelings starting soon after.

A few months ago i did try ordering the dixie capsules, which have 25 mg cbd per capsule, but it was so expensive and i literally thought i was getting a trial of 10 pills for that price. I only had the pleasure of trying it for 1 day... so it was hard to really notice anything.

Anyways i just ordered the 160 dollar 500 mg bottle and i am going to take a half dropper twice a day.

From another poster...forgot his name but maybe he will chime in, there is a doctor who states 2 mg of plant-based cbd is enough to treat anxiety. Ill be getting 6 mg a day with my dosing so im hoping ill have some positive effects!

Im currently taking 1 mg of klonopin for anxiety but have developed tolerance and cant get more and im at the point where i "need something". !

Anyways ill report back to my thread to help others if it helps me, so maybe people will be interested.

Also if any other posters on here have had experiences with cbd or the dixie products, please post! Good or bad.

Thanks, and heres hoping to the future!!


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got my dew drops in the mail so ill start tomorrow.

I expect I will grow 7 inches and develop huge muscles and be
Picked up by the miami heat and win a championship
Next year.

No jk, we might not win 


But ok, ill post my progress!


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

This is my second day. Id be lying to say this
Stuff doesnt work. Dont know particulars right
Now but id say i have less SA and feel less anxiety.
Maybe a sense of fluidity with my presence.

Kinda like easier to just go about things. 

Im taking 1/2 dropper, which is the serving. It has 3.25 mg
Cbd and i took 3 doses yesterday over the course of the
Day to kickstart it. Only took 1 dose today so far but its only
Almost 7 pm and i woke up at 3 pm.

Still too early to "know" what is going on
But i feel less desire to use a lot of snus.
More to come..


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I also have been taking hemp seed oil everyday but
I didnt really notice an effect from that. I suppose I
Havr a greater ability to focus on the dixie dew drops.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks. Keep us updated.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think this product actually has any cannabidiol on it. Cannabidiols effect has been tested and it is instant, you will notice it. If you have to take it for months before noticing, it's just a ploy to get more money out of you while you ponder whether there is some placebo affect. 

Cannabidiol is only found in hemp oil because during the pressing of the oil trace amounts may leak into the oil itself. This is so trace it would not amount to even 1.25mg like they claim. It's barely distinguishable, they use parts per million to measure.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*kehkor*

his thread is not to be used as a discussion like that.

Only people who are trying it OR interested.
Thanks
if u could delete your post or move it to the
other cbd thread.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*pain/stress cycle*

Barry1685 - yes i definitely will keep this updated

This is my third day.

One thing im noticing is it stops the pain cycle.
mental pain i notice..probably mental and physical
Pain have same roots.

So ill start to get stressed out and then it just dies.
i could see how this could be very beneficial
Because as time goes on you basically arent stressed
out and can handle life without the anxiety/stress bagage
On top of it.

Its too early to really know what this does but i suppose
I havent been stressed out since i started. There is no
high, and if your perceptive enough you can sorta feel
it working pretty fast.

More to come... but i think if this product stops the pain
cycle it would help SA because there is a lot of pain, 
mental pain, in social anxiety. These memories in
My opinion are fear and pain based and surface to
conscienceness (sp), so anything that stops the stress/fear/pain
cycle would be beneficial.

But again too early for me to judge this product..


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

This is my 5th day.
I threw away my snus, idk, feel less desire but i went
Back to smoking for other reasons.

I think its possible that dixie dew drops will be solely what
I use to get through the day.

I havent felt too stressed out. 
I currently take 0.75 mg, down from 1 mg, per day of klonopin.

I hope to be free of klonopin, and maybe say cya to
tobacco. Thats just a plan.

I still dont know if this stuff works. I guess i have less SA, less paranoia in
Some ways. The only way to know is keep using it when i feel
The "need", so to speak. Which is currently 3-4 times a day.

With 180 (i believe) half-dropper doses in this 500 ml bottle it will
probably last me a month, and its expensive at $160 a pop.

But if it helps than im willing to keep taking it.

Its sorta subtle its not like taking a benzo and feeling different

I think its more of a background worker.

And if it all turns out to be a placebo i guess ill find out! Its kinda cool to be excited
About a new product.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Its too early to say, i went back to snus,
But at times use less...wanted to throw that in there,
Not that it even matters that much i guess.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Honestly, I don't think this product actually has any cannabidiol on it. Cannabidiols effect has been tested and it is instant, you will notice it. If you have to take it for months before noticing, it's just a ploy to get more money out of you while you ponder whether there is some placebo affect.
> 
> Cannabidiol is only found in hemp oil because during the pressing of the oil trace amounts may leak into the oil itself. This is so trace it would not amount to even 1.25mg like they claim. It's barely distinguishable, they use parts per million to measure.


Well they press the stalk and stem of a specific cultivar of
industrial hemp.

But like i said, i want this thread to be focused.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Over all, im pretty sure the effects of dixie dew drops are weak, if any.

Maybe ill feel differently once I run out, im not sure.

I cant afford another 150 for another bottle.
Itd probably be way better if your in a med state
To just visit a dispensary, and get cbd stuff there.

I think the dew drops do have some effect, but im leaning now
Towards the idea that its a weak effect. : /

Maybe when i run out ill be craving more. Wish i could
Sing more positive things, but at this point thats all i got.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

One of the effects ive noticed is ive gone to
bed earlier because i suppose im more relaxed.

I kinda want to buy another bottle.

Im wondering if there may be a cumalative effect.

Ill have to update when i have more concrete ideas.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like a huge waste of money yo'. There's not even any proven benefit like if you were taking over-priced vitamins.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Yes let's learn from his experience and let's not judge him for his choices.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

man should not be judged by the color of his skin but by the content of his character.
-MLK. J.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

If i were you i would try the rest of the bottle in one dose, the dosage is just too low in comparison with clinical studies


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I had no idea what to expect.

Maybe i will try the rest of the bottle right now.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

istayhome said:


> It sounds like a huge waste of money yo'. There's not even any proven benefit like if you were taking over-priced vitamins.


Not really, because its a learning experience. I had to
see what these drops were capable of.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

sas2012solar said:


> I had no idea what to expect.
> 
> Maybe i will try the rest of the bottle right now.


I think this sounds like a good idea. If in the clinical trials they did this.. Let us know the outcome of taking the entire bottle.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*problem is..*

Im almost out already. I may take the rest tomorrow.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

So i took more today, probably got near 25-30 mg cbd.
And there was definitely an effect.

Problem is its wayyy to expensive! Once their costs go
down... im probably going to get into medical marijuana

Thats all i got

I suppose it just made me feel human.. like i was simply
Another person among people, focused also on what i was doing.

Too bad i dont have enough to keep this up, but that is
Why im going to get into medical marijuana.

Also like another poster posted, molecular cbd may be
Different than plant based.

Also since this is a first time experiment i cant reproduce
the effects to further validate my findings.

But at least tonight i can finish the bottle.

Peace


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow lost my post. I think i got near 25 mg cbd today,
definitely noticed an effect on SA. I felt more like
Just a normal human, amongst more humans.

oBviously i cant afford this medicine, so im going
To try the medical marijuana route.

Wish i could say more buy ill finish the remaining
Bottle tonight. Also this was my only experience
And i dont have the material left to replicate, and
Further define or validate.

But for someone with SA, Id imagine taking as much as it
"Takes" . It could get expensive but so is having SA.

Once again though i cant replicate this. Plus i had a few beers.: /

I wish i could validate this, but id have to buy another
$140 bottle which would probably last 2 weeks.

But that might be a worthy investment into
A persons life.. plus eventually once the company
Can harvest their hemp from US states, then
Prices will come down.

Also i wanted to add this cbd product seems to
make you focused not in a stimulantish way, if that
Makes any sense.

So based on this increased dose, im reaching, but my
experience is this stuff makes you focused and makes
you feel more human.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

As another update, this could actually work.
Kinda scary.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

have you used marijuana before to try to treat SA? What was your experience like?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

If it were a fully effective treatment that allowed you to excel and actually eradicate SA, then $10/day would be worth it. If anxiety did not hold you back then that would be an amazing return on the investment. I wonder how severe your anxiety is and how much this product helps you in practice. Would you elaborate about how you feel the cost/benefit is for you?


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Today was the first day I noticed it truelly. I noticed a bit of it
When i first started, and ive been using it
Everyday, which i will not do anymore lol
Until im more comfortable.

I actually felt high. I think the key is knowing your dose,
than using your dose when you want that good high feeling.

Yes, i used to use marijuana but mainly you could say
For, the ability to experience pleasure. Otherwise i was
Suicidal! 

I could write way more, truelly.

I was just blown away. I had -no- idea i could
Feel something strong. Edit: im referring to the dew drops.

As far as your question, yeah, weed definitely helped
Because i actually had interest lol, in people. Thats the
short version.

My own battle is, sadly, I... had a break from reality, from
Using more weed than normal during a two week stretch.

Ive dealt with schitophrenic type mind states ever since.

Thats my rub. I cant allow it to happen again!

anyways...


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

istayhome said:


> If it were a fully effective treatment that allowed you to excel and actually eradicate SA, then $10/day would be worth it. If anxiety did not hold you back then that would be an amazing return on the investment. I wonder how severe your anxiety is and how much this product helps you in practice. Would you elaborate about how you feel the cost/benefit is for you?


I wont be really able to help you on this question.
I really only felt the effect today.

Im hopefully ordering more.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

If using marijuana caused such a bad reaction for you in the past, I would stay away from it. My older brother committed suicide as a result of a minor mental illness which progressively turned into paranoid schizophrenia as a result of his chronic marijuana "self medication."


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

istayhome said:


> If using marijuana caused such a bad reaction for you in the past, I would stay away from it. My older brother committed suicide as a result of a minor mental illness which progressively turned into paranoid schizophrenia as a result of his chronic marijuana "self medication."


Thanks for the concern.

Yes im a bit worried but i think it should be fine.

On a side note, when i stopped eating grains for a period
Of two months i was 100% sane. I wasnt even taken the
Medication.

Im REALLY sorry about your brother. Wow.

Im going to eliminate grains for the most part again.

Anyways, marijuana is definitely a wild thing.

Edit: from a video i watched about dixie botanicals,
they strive to dial down the thc.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I ordered some more.

Barry, i think it wouldnt be good to take the whole bottle.
It appears molecular cbd is probably diff. Than synthetic.

I also was at the bottom of the bottle. So it could have been
more concentrated.

All i know was i started listening to music and dancing
Yes dancing... to mainly hip hop and techno. It felt
Just like how it used to feel taking a hit of chronic.

All i know is there was very strong anti-inflammatory
Effects. My joints felt loose like a 5 year old.

Im going to find a dose and just take it when i need/want to.

I think the effects carry over to the next day,
But there is no point just using some everyday and
Not "feeling" it.

I had really good body awareness, just like i used
To get off chronic.

Very surprising because this is hemp.

It was a great experience but i am a bit scared because
Of what happened years ago.

Ill spare the details but i need to do "more" than what
Im doing now.

Thats why avoiding grains helped me somehow in the past.

Also i only got the "feeling" of this once, maybe a bit in
the beginning but i think i need simply a higher dose. Point
Being i wont be able to replicate my experience again
Until the next bottle.

I would say more, but privacy is a good thing.

Peace


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Im going to "reach" again and put in more theories about
This dixie dew drops/cbd.

Bob Marley i think said something along the lines
That weed reveals you to yourself.

I think this product has the same potential.

The cure to social anxiety isnt to take a drug that
Makes every social interaction all smiles and giggles, 
Although i see the benefit of that lol

But what i notice even after i stopped using it
Is that i still feel like a worthy human, enough to
Stick up for myself. To look someone in the eyes
And express how i feel.

So what im saying is this product has the potential
To facilitate bringing YOU back to YOURSELF.

On the youtube interview the spokeswoman for dixie
Botanicals said the drops were "salvation" and she said
people in her circle called it meditation in a bottle.

Which makes sense, because meditation can center you.

Anyways ill have more to say once i experiment further.

I kinda see what thay one dude was talking about on
this site about "toxic shame".. i just never explored it.

Its almost like if we could all just get over ourselves lol
we wouldnt have social anxiety.

I like this product because it makes me feel human.

Again ill have more to say once i get it again and experiment.


I hope im eluidating (sp), or shining a more thourough
Light in this product than others.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

do you have celiacs? Is that why not eating grain helps you? I had a good friend who had celiacs that went undiagnosed for many years. He was always very miserable and did get medical MJ for it. I was his grower so I obviously have nothing against Cannabis. We grew a pretty high indica strain but even that had way too much THC that sen my brain way over the edge.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

To keep this thread focused, ill be short.

I dont think i have celiacs.

Getting dew drops soon.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

sas2012solar said:


> To keep this thread focused, ill be short.
> 
> I dont think i have celiacs.
> 
> Getting dew drops soon.


I you don't have celiacs there is no reason to avoid nutritious whole grains. Even if you want to avoid the true grains. Amaranth, Quinoa, and Buckwheat, I practically live on rice, oatmeal a whole wheat. If you're not used to eating these regularly, it'll be a shock to your system. But a diet high in complex carbs is awesome for your health and I have found it to be extremely anxiolytic. Lots of fruit some grains...


----------



## tamakachi (Jul 8, 2013)

sas2012solar said:


> I also have been taking hemp seed oil everyday but
> I didnt really notice an effect from that. I suppose I
> Havr a greater ability to focus on the dixie dew drops.


That is probably because Hemp Seed Oil does not contain any cannabidiol.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

istayhome said:


> I you don't have celiacs there is no reason to avoid nutritious whole grains. Even if you want to avoid the true grains. Amaranth, Quinoa, and Buckwheat, I practically live on rice, oatmeal a whole wheat. If you're not used to eating these regularly, it'll be a shock to your system. But a diet high in complex carbs is awesome for your health and I have found it to be extremely anxiolytic. Lots of fruit some grains...


The thing is, not eating grains stops the voices.
I take an antipsychotic and klonopin, but last year
during a 2 month stretch didnt eat grains and all schizoish
Stuff went away. I even was med free.

Grains, or at least rice corn and of course wheat, all have
Gluten prolamines in them. Sometimes these things don't
cause problems in the intestines, but to the brain.

I didnt always need medication, but i live in a very stressful environment.

So im 6 days into grain free again

I dont mind grains, but when you start eating a lot
Of fats, meats, eggs, fish, veggies, its amazing how
At least my body starts craving it all.

I might be a little traditional celiac sometimes i get
Heart burn but overall never had problems my whole life.

Sometimes on a no grain and i think especially that combined
With low carb my brain will feel zen.

Anyways yeah otherwise i like rice and other grains, and of
course, pizza. Ha


----------



## tamakachi (Jul 8, 2013)

sas2012solar said:


> The thing is, not eating grains stops the voices.
> I take an antipsychotic and klonopin, but last year
> during a 2 month stretch didnt eat grains and all schizoish
> Stuff went away. I even was med free.
> ...


Hi Sas,

I have also found a great benefit from removing grains from my diet.

I have through process of elimination discovered that wheat can make my schizophrenia worse. White rice doesn't appear to have the same effect.
There is evidence that gluten and more specifically, gliadin, is responsible for the psychoactive effects of wheat on those sensitive to schizophrenia.

Ancient wheat varieties like emmer and spelt do not contain much gluten and contain no gliadin, so when I do have to have wheat I turn to spelt matzos.

Apparently gliadin activates the opiate receptors and thus can aggravate schizophrenia somehow.

There are links between schizophrenia and modern wheat varieties.


----------



## Cannabidiol (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey sas,

I read that people with psychotic symptoms have an eight-fold higher levels of anandamide in cerebrospinal fluid in comparison to psychotic-free individuals. The theory is that the body creates the extra anandamide to act as a natural anti-psychotic but I personally feel that the only reason it's eight-fold higher is because the bodies of people with Schizophrenia, Psychotic disorders, and Social Anxiety are not functioning properly in bringing the anandamide to the brain from the spinal cord. I think that if a test was conducted on people with SA, their anandamide levels will also be higher considering the following:

We know that cannabidiol, in the proper dosage, alleviates psychotic symptoms and social anxiety. Now this is from the study: Cannabidiol enhances anandamide signaling and is accompanied by a significant increase in serum (blood) anandamide levels. This means that cannabidiol is able to bring the anandamide out of the cerebrospinal fluid into the blood which was significantly associated with clinical improvement in first episode schizophrenia patients. Enhanced anandamide signaling let to a lower transition rate from initial prodromal states into frank psychosis as well as postponed transition.

Sources:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15354183
http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1038/tp.2012.15?locale=en

We now know that there is a connection between cannabidiol's ability to signal the release of anandamide into the blood stream which results in symptom reduction for psychosis.

Although a similar study for social anxiety has not yet been conducted, we do have other studies stating that cannabidiol does alleviate symptoms of social anixety. All the evidence is leading up to some kind of connection between social anxiety and anandamide as well. If you think about schizophrenia (paranoid type). The #1 symptoms are paranoia, anxiety, fear.

Moving along, I'm sure we all heard of the runners high. There was a study published in 2004 where evidence was found to show that exercise increases the serum levels of anandamide due to endocannabinoids being activated.

Source:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1724924/pdf/v038p00536.pdf

Since the dew drops contain trace amounts of cannabidiol, I suggest you try a combination therapy with exercise, in particular jogging or running.

I wish I had seen this thread sooner. But when you get the next bottle of dew drops, take the drops and go for a run (or jog if you can't) but don't stop for at least 30 minutes. If you really need to take a break, just slow down and walk for a minute then get back to running.

The exercise should work in combination with the cannabidiol. Worth a shot, let me know how it goes if you give it a go!

Best wishes


----------



## Cannabidiol (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh sas, I forgot to add that you should take the drops 30-60 minutes before starting the exercise to give it time to start the signaling process.


----------



## tamakachi (Jul 8, 2013)

Cannabidiol said:


> Hey sas,
> 
> I read that people with psychotic symptoms have an eight-fold higher levels of anandamide in cerebrospinal fluid in comparison to psychotic-free individuals. The theory is that the body creates the extra anandamide to act as a natural anti-psychotic but I personally feel that the only reason it's eight-fold higher is because the bodies of people with Schizophrenia, Psychotic disorders, and Social Anxiety are not functioning properly in bringing the anandamide to the brain from the spinal cord. I think that if a test was conducted on people with SA, their anandamide levels will also be higher considering the following:
> 
> ...


Excellent post. I came to the same conclusion independently.

In an attempt to know how cannabidiol would effect me, I came up with an AM-404 combo which works in the same way that CBD does but does come with more side effects. (Inflammation, Low Appetite)

My post on AM-404 http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/my-unique-treatment-am-404-a-518073/

I was diagnosed with schizophrenia years ago and this combo works for me for when I'm having a bad day. It also works great for my anxiety.


----------



## tamakachi (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh yes and the same note I think anandamide has a lot more credibility than the dopamine hypothesis on schizophrenia.

(Sorry about double post)


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi tamakachi and cannabidiol.

Glutenfreesociety.org is the other site talking about
gluten in most grains.

I got more dew drops took two full droppers didn't
Notice much so will try going to three or 4 soon. 

To be honest being grain free is helping me a lot
That idk if i even need dew drops/cbd anymore.

Buttt, whatever I want to see what they can offer
As Im still interested.

Cannabidiol, those studies are real interesting.
Maybe there is a lot of anandamide in the spine because
of mental pain.

Anyways yeah thats tight. Oh, and I would try the
Running but idk.. i guess i could try it.

Tamakachi, that formula is interesting..ill definitely
Remember it. I read some website talking about tylenol
and anandamide so once took chocolate and tylenol, don't
Remember if it did much.

anyways dont have much more to say.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I do notice the dew drops have greatly eased the aches and pains
I was having in my legs feet etc from exercising! I dont know what else would have helped.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Im back on the drops just take it throughout the day.

They kinda chill u out. Yesterday took 2 full droppers thru the day
And today only 1 so far.

Im still learning


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Seems like an expensive habit.


----------



## LloydBraun (Jul 2, 2013)

Keep in mind the Cannabidiol studies that show effectiveness for SAD are *300mg*.

Now calculate how much to have that dose everyday using Dixie products.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

LloydBraun said:


> Keep in mind the Cannabidiol studies that show effectiveness for SAD are *300mg*.
> 
> Now calculate how much to have that dose everyday using Dixie products.


Yes but there is speculation there is a difference
Between molecular cbd (which is what they used
In the studies), and whole plant based cbd.

It is very expensive, cant really afford it but
It does somehow calm you down in a way that's
really hard to pinpoint.

For instance for me I get claustrophobic very easily,
More like a desire to not be in the same spot very long.

And these drops somehow tell my brain everything
Is fine and so I find myself idk.. just chillin out more.

But its not psychoactive at all. However sometimes
I ger this high sorta feelin if I use it more.

Once the price comes down significantly I think
It would be something more people could try.

As far as social anxiety, sometimes I think it helps,
But Im not sure.


----------



## LloydBraun (Jul 2, 2013)

It could work like Tylenol and headaches. For example if a study showed 1000mg cured a headache, it could still mean that 50mg of Tylenol helps a little.

In other words, maybe you're seeing part of the possible benefit of CBD.

I don't know man, it just burns me that we don't have cheap and easy access to it.



sas2012solar said:


> Yes but there is speculation there is a difference
> Between molecular cbd (which is what they used
> In the studies), and whole plant based cbd.
> 
> ...


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes. Check out buycannabidiol.com
Check the spelling on that. They have cbd gum
But I havent tried it as the dixie thing -seems- more
Reputable being they have a better web and physical
Presence.

I know what you mean.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

So as an update I havent been able to replicate
My one experience where i really felt it and felt
High. But the day that happened i was taking
A lot of it all day.

And after i got my second bottle i never really took
More than 2 droppers a day. So i think when
I really felt it i probably took 4-8 droppers
Over the course of the day, i dont know.

So yeah, couldnt replicate my good experience. I mean
Lately after my second bottle, i do take a dropper or two
Throughout the day, but i suppose it doesnt do much.

I just took 2 full droppers and held it in my mouth
Awhile and the tiny remnants left in the bottle.

That was one thing i was concerned of, maybe
You have to hold it in your mouth longer.

So if i start feelin real good, ill post back.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Well it did work. I ate some chocolate beforehand, not purposely.

I had to take some benzo to drop the high feeling down.

It "works". However for some reason Im really sensitive
To marijuana. It kinda makes me more schizo.

Edit: so it appears hemp, too

Im out. The bottom of the vial i think is more concentrated.

Anyways thats my report. 

It feels great. Its very anti-inflammatory.


----------



## LloydBraun (Jul 2, 2013)

It kind of funny when people here discuss "it's so expensive at $10/day, is it worth it"?

You got to be kidding me. It's worth $1000 a day for a cure. It's not whether it's worth it's a matter of who can afford it.

Honestly don't know why more people are not moving to Colorado just for a cure. That r-4 strain in Denver is cheap, and supposedly works great.

If I didn't have kids to think about I'd move right away.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah.

Im surprised i felt effects from it. I think
I either really absorb in my mouth
Or i got residual stuff after i put water in the
Basically empty bottle and drank it down.

Anyways it was fun.


----------



## feelbetter (Sep 29, 2013)

hello everyone i just joined, been researching cannabinoid science and i suffer from social anxiety, i'm easily intimidated but when no-ones trying to do that to me in some way i feel a lot more comfortable, unfortunately the world is full of narcissistic personalities, it's good to be here and be completely honest about how i feel-well how i used to feel.

my research didn't start with cbd but with alternative cancer treatments as my mom died of this horrible disease a few years ago so been researching ever since and i eventually found out about all of the excitement surrounding cbd, when i say they are better times ahead i'm not kidding as i've experienced that myself, i'm nearly out but it's been nice to experience life without anxiety, i sent off for the lower dose 30 ml bottle and have been dosing with 2-3 full droppers in the morning, some is absorbed through the tongue as you hold it there for a minute and the rest is swallowed and released slowly through digestion-it's been nothing short of lifechanging, i already have a girlfriend for instance after being single for 9 years and i have cbd to thank for that, i've seen some say on here that the dosage or mg content is not enough as the clinical trials use more-i guess it depends on just how bad your sa is-cannabidiol causes cancer cells to die in a "concentration specific manner" meaning twice as much means twice the effect and three times and four times and so on-and you can't overdose on this stuff

may as well have a look at the first non toxic treatment for cancer (google cannabidiol ID1) if you want to find more about this but heres a link-please read the conclusion...
Cannabidiol as a novel inhibitor of Id-1 gen... [Mol Cancer Ther. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

i live in england, gw pharmaceuticals are over here and as well and medical marijuana they are doing clinical trials across many different conditions perfecting different dosages of thc given with cbd at different ratios-i've seen first hand that cbd on it's own relieves my anxiety and i need a small enough dosage that it's economically viable for me to do it this way but cbd works much better with thc (or anandamide which is made in our own bodies and chemically identical to thc-that's why folks on here are saying go for a run after taking it

there are different systems in the human body that control how our cells behave if something is wrong then as we are made of cells-the problem is that the cells are not communicating properly, so we have the endocrine system, the lymbic system etc and now we have the endocannabinoid system, so called because of chemicals created in our own body that are identical to some of the ones in hemp (cbd) but the full range of chemicals are only available in cannabis plants-years ago if criminals were growing cannabis illegally in the mountains and there were fields of it then the authorities would drop hemp seeds over the fields from a plane in the same way as crop dusting-they'd do this because the male hemp plants would grow alongside the cannabis and pollinate the female hemp plants and you'd end up with cannabis plants with enough cbd in them that it would render the thc non psychoactive-seems this was known years ago-makes me kinda mad

but anyway sativex have been approved for use in the uk and europe wide for awhile now-it's prescribed for ms and contains 2.7 mg/ml thc and 2.5 mg/ml cbd-that much cbd is enough to completely mitigate the stoned effect and render the thc non psychoactive...
▶ Sativex In Britain 2013 - YouTube 
heres a walk around the gw site in england
▶ BBC Horizon - A Look At Medicinal Cannabis - Sativex UK - YouTube

and here's what i think are the most relevant parts of the gw website...

product pipeline/clinical trials...
GWPharma - Product Pipeline

different compounds...
GWPharma - Cannabinoid Compounds

how the compounds work...
GWPharma - Mechanism of Action

cannabis cultivation
GWPharma - Cultivation

so again nice to be here and i'll be back, clinical trials are underway globally so if you are really suffering and can't cope then at least know that this is on the way and maybe you can get yourself on one of these trials-dixie drops hemp oil does work but for some it will be too expensive as a lot will be needed-i've now sent off for the higher strength bottle but will have to wait a few more weeks before it becomes available.

lastly phytosphere biotech is where they are making this stuff-sorry if a lot of this info is elsewhere on the site (i have seen some of it and glad you guys are aware of cannabidiol)
Phytosphere

looking at the news at phytophere we can look forward to a future without social anxiety-high doses will only be required for awhile until your brain chemistry is corrected and i can't tell you how wonderful it is to know that and to be able to dance in front of others without worrying about feeling stupid

hope you feel better...


----------



## LloydBraun (Jul 2, 2013)

I really happy for you, but these statements are dangerously false.

On (1), where do you get that idea? CBD does not stop THC from being psychoactive. I really hope no one tries to load up on half CBD half THC and start driving around in their car.

On (2) I have never seen any scientific research suggesting this. You have to read the peer reviewed journals, not PR.

Again its really awesome you are improving, but we shouldn't get fast and loses with the truth.



feelbetter said:


> 1) ...2.7 mg/ml thc and 2.5 mg/ml cbd-that much cbd is enough to completely mitigate the stoned effect and render the thc non psychoactive...
> 
> 2)...We can look forward to a future without social anxiety-high doses will only be required for awhile until your brain chemistry is corrected


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

la-aaame.

CBD tends to transform into THC in most environments. Right now this certainly is not a viable treatment for anything. Cannabis is a schedule II substance there will never be enough research done on the subject until the legal state of cannabis is changed.


----------



## feelbetter (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks very much for your replies and sorry for my typo's gw says this

"Of the cannabinoids listed above, only two cannabinoids have to date been well characterized - THC and CBD. Both THC and CBD have important pharmacology: THC has analgesic, anti-spasmodic, anti-tremor, anti-inflammatory, appetite stimulant and anti-emetic properties, whilst CBD has anti-inflammatory, anti-convulsant, anti-psychotic, anti-oxidant, neuroprotective and immunomodulatory effects.* CBD is not intoxicating and indeed it has been postulated that the presence of CBD in cannabis may alleviate some of the potentially unwanted side-effects of THC.*

i have read lots of research and continue to so, it's an exciting time for us to see this unfold-of course gw can't legally say this so "it has been postualted." is the term they use but for most conditions including anxiety it is a larger amount of cbd compared to thc say a 3 to 1 ratio or maybe even less thc, so at this point you extrapolate that at that ratio it is not intoxicating but at larger doses it will be very sedating so you have to bear that in mind before getting in a car, but my own experience is i think much more clearly and faster-i'm so damn quick in conversational exchanges that it really amuses me=gw wont come right out and say that cannabis plants with a higher cbd ratio than thc are definitely not psychoactive because if thats backed by the science then the very definition of cannabis plants would have to change to high thc (intoxicating) equal ratio plants (sativex is legal to prescribe with slightly more thc than cbd) and high cbd (the opposite of intoxicating) and very high cbd like charlottes web...
▶ Charlotte's Web - CBD for Epilepsy - YouTube

the science needs to be concluded but the endocannabiod system is pretty much done deal-i'm not a scientist but just a researcher and a very excited one so please bear that in mind-shouldn't be too long now though and worth keeping an ear to the ground...


----------



## feelbetter (Sep 29, 2013)

if i lived in the U.S. i would just get a redcard and get high or very high cbd, dixie dew drops works for me but with a little thc you wouldn't need as much as gw has said in the video above that as cbd and thc are brother and sister chemicals (both come from the parent cbg (cannabigerol) they work best when they have a little of their brother or sister to interact with so while cbd is good on it's own-it's better with a little thc-but still not intoxicating-the evidence is there for me to claim that.

the definition i made above has already been made, i suppose cbd can turn into thc but only at high temperatures (if you think i'm wrong on that please give an example of how this happens because i'm unaware of it and would like to know....) but i'm not talking about smoking the stuff so no high temps-i'm talking about tinctures (dixie dew drops is a tincture)
MEDITHRIVE (different ratio tinctures-it would be the high cbd healing tincture i would go for)

ps the u.s. government have recently filed a patent on cannabidiol so please have a look at what they claim (interesting stuff)
United States Patent: 6630507


----------



## feelbetter (Sep 29, 2013)

really would like some feedback on this guys, i have terrible social anxiety and dixie dew drops is an easy answer for me but now i've run out i have noticed a permanent change in the level i actually get stressed as i have a lot of stress at work, i can still cope better than before i started taking that small bottle over the course of about 2 weeks (2 full droppers in the morning)

apologies to the op who wanted to keep this just about dixie dew drops but i now see this as a natural course of antidepressants and think it's wonderful, and just want to let others still suffering know about it-the whole forum needs to know about cbd and the endocannabinoid system-i have 2 of the 500mg bottles on the way so will let you know how i get on with those

-btw my name is richard


----------



## immerguter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi richard,
thanks for your posts, I found them interesting to read. I will also soon be receiving a bottle of the higher strength dixie's. See how I get on with it, btw did you try Sativex? Might get it online, but unsure about the equal ratio thc/ cbd, as read somewhere that 1:10 is recommended ratio for anxiety. Chris


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed any tolerance issues with CBD?


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Gettin a fresh bottle. Been using kratom. Excited to try again that or high cbd weed. My thing is when i need space i just go out for a smoke. But yeah kratom is awesome just have to respect it. Got me off benzos.. 

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Prtty much diggin it. Takin long break from kratom caffeine n stuf. This stuff seems like an antipsychotic. I dont feel this driving burn to like do a thousand things but that could be the kratom withdrawal ending. Idk. I cant put my finger on it its more body


----------

